# Try to describe your orgasms



## GrowSpecialist (Sep 28, 2008)

Just like the title says. Lets see how well you can put your orgasms into words.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 28, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-_i6o6bzig

and no this is nothing bad so watch it
cheers


----------



## cincismoker (Sep 28, 2008)

absolutly orgasmic


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 28, 2008)

GrowSpecialist said:


> Just like the title says. Lets see how well you can put your orgasms into words.


Grow Specialists didn't know you were like that.
Like sneezing, only funner. And more sweat n titties. 
-Mister Nice GUY


And it feels like this:


----------



## el shaggy (Sep 28, 2008)

fap fap fap


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 28, 2008)

like a volcano...start heating up slowly...then it just builds and builds...then i erupt and waves of absolute pleasure course thru my entire body...like i've been blasted into space...


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 28, 2008)

BBBUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMPPPP!!! common...we cant be the only ones who can put it into words!!! lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 29, 2008)

Meh.Meh.Meh.Meh.Meh.pop.Meh.


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Sep 29, 2008)

Loud(too short)

peace


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 29, 2008)

my wife said the orgasm i gave her the other night brought tears to her eyes it was so good lol.


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 29, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Meh.Meh.Meh.Meh.Meh.pop.Meh.


lol that doesnt seem very exciting  how long does everyones O usually last?


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

if your with me, they never end till i leave


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 29, 2008)

MisterNiceGuy said:


> if your with me, they never end till i leave


*sigh* stop being a tease...lol, thats not what i asked...haha. mine can last anywhere from 20 seconds to a few minutes...


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Sep 29, 2008)

Mine probably last 10 seconds at the most.


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 29, 2008)

GrowSpecialist said:


> Mine probably last 10 seconds at the most.


wow...am i glad to be a chick! lol. aaaahhhh if i have weed its even better...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2008)

GrowSpecialist said:


> Just like the title says. Lets see how well you can put your orgasms into words.


personal and private. what kinda weirdo wants to know?


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 29, 2008)

good idea....
bad execution......
i remember i knew this chick that would squeal like a pig.....ahhahahaha..jk.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 29, 2008)

6 to 15 seconds, centered in the penis workin it's way out, girls pussy squeezing my dick hot and heavy, thats keeping it short


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> personal and private. what kinda weirdo wants to know?


lol i've just come to the conclusion that nothing is sacred here...haha.


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 29, 2008)

smartsoverambition said:


> 6 to 15 seconds, centered in the penis workin it's way out, girls pussy squeezing my dick hot and heavy, thats keeping it short


man...thats so short! do most guys only climax than long? it really is like a sneeze...omg...i feel so bad for men right now


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

it's alright, if you know what your doing you can control the girl
before: "can you @#$$%# on my [email protected]#[email protected]$?" - man
after 10min orgas.: "I wanna @#[email protected]#% on your @#[email protected]#$!" - woman


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Sep 29, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> personal and private. what kinda weirdo wants to know?


To be honest, I could live without hearing men describe theirs. I just wanna hear from the womenfolk... but its not like I can forbid men to do so. Besides, I'm sure the women wanna hear from the dudes.


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 29, 2008)

yea i would say i wanna know...im curious. like i always say to my best friend..."curiosity killed the cat. Im not a cat" hahahaha


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 30, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> man...thats so short! do most guys only climax than long? it really is like a sneeze...omg...i feel so bad for men right now


i feel bad 4 us too when i see a girl gettin off on my dick over and over i get a little pissed, but if im on that day i can get 2 maybe 3 but i have to concentrate to the point it almost hurts the first 2 minutes after the first orgasm

and form what i heard, some guys don't even last as long as me


----------



## wannabe grower (Sep 30, 2008)

up to 30 secs for me, but usually less. Only a select few times in my life when able to go for 2 in a row. A giant muscle contraction followed by complete relaxation until you realize it's over


----------



## Bonerary Pill (Sep 30, 2008)

!Boiiiing. 2 hrs 3mins 21 sec. climax time right?


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 2, 2008)

Women may have LONGER orgasms... but I think us guys have more intense orgasms.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 2, 2008)

GrowSpecialist said:


> Women may have LONGER orgasms... but I think us guys have more intense orgasms.


I dunno about that man.
I have fallen asleep afterwords, but I've seen girls straight pass out.


----------



## sarah22 (Oct 2, 2008)

GrowSpecialist said:


> Women may have LONGER orgasms... but I think us guys have more intense orgasms.


hehe u think so eh?  u know that the clit has twice as many nerve endings as the dick? oh and multiples...do guys have multiples?


----------



## Dirtyboy (Oct 2, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> lol i've just come to the conclusion that nothing is sacred here...haha.


 what a dirty girl.


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 2, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> hehe u think so eh?  u know that the clit has twice as many nerve endings as the dick? oh and multiples...do guys have multiples?


Ok fine... but its easier for men to get off. I've heard many times that you'd be surprized at the number of women who can't get off at all. ALL men get off.


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 2, 2008)

subscribed.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Oct 2, 2008)

Dirtyboy said:


> what a dirty girl.


disgusting. No, men dont have multiples. After the orgasm its over, its over unless your both down to go at it again. Guys only have orgasms when they ejaculate. So except a mess if you wanna make your man orgasm. The more the mess, the better it feels. So teasing is a good thing. Id like to think sex is better feeling for guys, but I no thats not true. Fucking lucky girls. Theres nothing like the feeling of giving a girl an orgasm over and over again.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Oct 2, 2008)

GrowSpecialist said:


> Ok fine... but its easier for men to get off. I've heard many times that you'd be surprized at the number of women who can't get off at all. ALL men get off.


One of my ex's thought I was the problem. Told her to relax, she wouldn't. She couldnt handle the pee feeeling, she wouldnt let it go.. Well I sure put the nail in that one once I moved on. 
What Ive learned so far. If she cant make her self come, your going to have a hard time trying.... use your tounge


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 2, 2008)

bleezyg420 said:


> disgusting. No, men dont have multiples. After the orgasm its over, its over unless your both down to go at it again. Guys only have orgasms when they ejaculate. So except a mess if you wanna make your man orgasm. The more the mess, the better it feels. So teasing is a good thing. Id like to think sex is better feeling for guys, but I no thats not true. Fucking lucky girls. Theres nothing like the feeling of giving a girl an orgasm over and over again.


 your info is a little off.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Oct 2, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> your info is a little off.


your a guy with multiples? hahahahha to me a non-ejaculatory orgasm isnt a orgasm at all.


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 2, 2008)

bleezyg420 said:


> your a guy with multiples? hahahahha to me a non-ejaculatory orgasm isnt a orgasm at all.


 
Yeah agreed.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 2, 2008)

i dont have them but it is possible. yeah it would suck to have a bomb ass nut and not blow a load everywhere huh.


----------



## Tongbokes (Oct 2, 2008)

i love me some me !!!


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 2, 2008)

bleezyg420 said:


> One of my ex's thought I was the problem. Told her to relax, she wouldn't. She couldnt handle the pee feeeling, she wouldnt let it go.. Well I sure put the nail in that one once I moved on.
> What Ive learned so far. If she cant make her self come, your going to have a hard time trying.... use your tounge


omfg bleeze....i know exactly what your talking about..... my chick always gets that "i have to pee feeling"...... i sware i had this problem with a couple of ex gf's.... i thought i was the was the one of few who new about the pee feeling chick have.... those chicks need to just let it ripp.... i think those chicks are probly squirters..... im not trying to be perverted....but this shits true.....


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 2, 2008)

wow this is like the sex problems or info thread now.... good shit specialist....

So lets talk about it....


----------



## bleezyg420 (Oct 2, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i dont have them but it is possible. yeah it would suck to have a bomb ass nut and not blow a load everywhere huh.


all in the mind. Finishing off gets intense. yea cheez lots of girls are like that. Once you get to college it changes up


----------



## Hillbilly420 (Oct 2, 2008)

1-2hrs, then skeet skeet. 

you all crack me up!


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 2, 2008)

shit nigga ive been in college for 4 years now(altho i allways find myself with young chicks)...... i always thought i was giving chicks mad orgasms(they had fun but who can tell)..... but i guess some chicks just cant.... but i know there is so much more to sex than just orgasms....i mean an orgasm is like 10 percent of the fun....


----------



## bleezyg420 (Oct 2, 2008)

323cheezy said:


> shit nigga ive been in college for 4 years now(altho i allways find myself with young chicks)...... i always thought i was giving chicks mad orgasms(they had fun but who can tell)..... but i guess some chicks just cant.... but i know there is so much more to sex than just orgasms....i mean an orgasm is like 10 percent of the fun....


damn dude, most girls outta highschool are somewhat experienced. You must like the youngins. When girls say size doenst matter, its how you use it. Its the total truth. Thats the key *its how you use it. *Then + size is just a extra bonus.


----------



## stoverdro (Oct 2, 2008)

Man its like proven that if a girl isnt mentally digging it they wont get off if they dont know how to control it. and yeah some girls spend there whole life never getting off....so at least we can get off ya know
and i thought i was the nly person who had a girl afraid of the peeing feeling...damn riu makes solves all problems.i told the girl to go play with herself and come back once she got it down.lol


----------



## Tongbokes (Oct 2, 2008)

i like to have a chick in control of me in the bed .... telling me where to put my tongue , telling me to hold her ankles and pull up a lil on them when i got her from behind ... hmmm mmm ill be afk a few yaklll gonna go talk to my old lady !!!!


----------



## Hillbilly420 (Oct 2, 2008)

If you give it to her right, she will get off... If you have never got a chick off. Its not her its you. Trust me I have been in college for 8 yrs. and they get younger every year.


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 2, 2008)

naw it aint just size persona,vibe, or how you work that ish.... its everything....but bottom line you gotta go down on a chick for a while if u really want her to nut....and after that...tease her with the dick....slide it around her crack and twatt.....and make her blow you and then make her beg for it....then after all that waiting....bang her rooten for atleast 30 mins....garaunteed success....just a tip from cheez.......


----------



## stoverdro (Oct 2, 2008)

Yeah cheez that shit works.they say with no foreplay that chicks only have a 20%rate of getting off and afterwards its like 85%. adn yeah man ive gotten many chicks off,shit i fucked college chicks when i was 16 man fuckin some 24 year olds and im saying that some chicks wont get off till they get over the mental shit man.....


----------



## sarah22 (Oct 2, 2008)

i think its important for a girl to be able to get herself off...that way she can teach her partner. i was talking with a bunch of girls at work one day a long time ago at my old job...and i was shocked at the number of girls who cant get themselves off...i think its really sad that some girls cant have an orgasm...i tell them all to buy a vibrator...haha. im honestly worried that once i finally have sex im gonna be disappointed...cuz i really dont think a guy could do this better than i can do it to myself...has anyone seen the movie shortbus? its about a sex therapist whos never had an orgasm...some women just cant relax...i also think a lot of women cant get themselves off because its not as socially acceptable for women to masturbate...a lot of women think its gross. it really is sad...


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Oct 2, 2008)

best... thread.... ever.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hillbilly420 said:


> If you give it to her right, she will get off... If you have never got a chick off. Its not her its you. Trust me I have been in college for 8 yrs. and they get younger every year.


you must be a retard spending 8 years at college ahahaha. You definitely dont type like a scientist or doc


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 2, 2008)

stoverdro said:


> Yeah cheez that shit works.they say with no foreplay that chicks only have a 20%rate of getting off and afterwards its like 85%. adn yeah man ive gotten many chicks off,shit i fucked college chicks when i was 16 man fuckin some 24 year olds and im saying that some chicks wont get off till they get over the mental shit man.....


your right...... its all mental.....


----------



## stoverdro (Oct 2, 2008)

thank you sarah some girls jsut cant get off and its because they dont do it themself and damn you nailed that shit....ive told girls that like so many times and then i finally had a bunch of girls tell me it themselves and no guy believes me.they dont believe me either when i say some girls fake the shit in bed ya knw
and cheezy its guys like me and you that know our shit! lol


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 2, 2008)

well sarah...its great you can talk that way with your girls....and its cool to hear a chick admit that she masturbates.... guys all do...but girls never admit it... sex has been demonized in this country..... even on here youll get banned if you post naked pic..... the bible killed it...


----------



## l33tjay (Oct 2, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> i think its important for a girl to be able to get herself off...that way she can teach her partner. i was talking with a bunch of girls at work one day a long time ago at my old job...and i was shocked at the number of girls who cant get themselves off...i think its really sad that some girls cant have an orgasm...i tell them all to buy a vibrator...haha. im honestly worried that once i finally have sex im gonna be disappointed...cuz i really dont think a guy could do this better than i can do it to myself...has anyone seen the movie shortbus? its about a sex therapist whos never had an orgasm...some women just cant relax...i also think a lot of women cant get themselves off because its not as socially acceptable for women to masturbate...a lot of women think its gross. it really is sad...


more woman should be like sarah, then the world would be a better place, and guys could walk around with their boners pertruding from their pants...


----------



## Tongbokes (Oct 2, 2008)

if i was a girl i would masturbate all the time ...... wait i do that anyways as a guy nevermind !!!!


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 2, 2008)

stoverdro said:


> thank you sarah some girls jsut cant get off and its because they dont do it themself and damn you nailed that shit....ive told girls that like so many times and then i finally had a bunch of girls tell me it themselves and no guy believes me.they dont believe me either when i say some girls fake the shit in bed ya knw
> and cheezy its guys like me and you that know our shit! lol


its not that im a whore..... i just have been in two 3year relationships....so ive have came along way.....plus im one of those dudes who cant go to long without it.....thats probly why i never stay single.... lol


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 2, 2008)

l33tjay said:


> more woman should be like sarah, then the world would be a better place, and guys could walk around with their boners pertruding from their pants...


if all girls were like sarah we would be fucted.....cause she dont give it up.....everyone would be wacking it..... sarah what are u waiting for.....prince charming?????lols.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Oct 2, 2008)

323cheezy said:


> its not that im a whore..... i just have been in two 3year relationships....so ive have came along way.....plus im one of those dudes who cant go to long without it.....thats probly why i never stay single.... lol


Ive beeen in so many pointless relationships its a joke, 3,3, 2,1, the all the monthly girls. I dont know if I could ever settle down. I havent met a girl perfect enough, and I doubt I ever will.


----------



## stoverdro (Oct 2, 2008)

cheezy- i wouldnt say im a whore either and im in an almost 2 year relationship now and the girl im with now i took her v-card so i learned alot ya know. that and highschool was just a short time ago for me and that was when i learned more than i wish i would have learned.lol. but yeah man sex is to good to have without a couple days....and man beeing in the military in a relationship sucks...thats when you know your commited...shit its been close to 6 months now....DAMN!!! no sex or weed....life pretty much sucks right now...


----------



## l33tjay (Oct 2, 2008)

some people dont take jokes..


----------



## bleezyg420 (Oct 2, 2008)

If you took her v card, dont get attached. I know how easy it is to get all wrapped around some girl. Dont think with your dick, and everything becomes perfect.
You will neveer marry your virgin. She'll want other dicks eventually.


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 2, 2008)

well i didnt want to say it but..... im the type o f dude who always need a main chick......in case alll else fails...... meaning that i always bang chicks on the side....when i get the op...ya digg..


----------



## stoverdro (Oct 2, 2008)

yeah ive thought from both points of that with worrying that shell want to try other people eventually but hey well see. she cant even handle mine yet.lol


----------



## sarah22 (Oct 2, 2008)

323cheezy said:


> if all girls were like sarah we would be fucted.....cause she dont give it up.....everyone would be wacking it..... sarah what are u waiting for.....prince charming?????lols.


no im not waiting for prince charming...lol. i have a lot of reasons for being a virgin still...mainly im terrified of physical contact. i dont like to be touched...by anyone...i have some issues that i need to work thru...im not ready for any of it yet. i just like to be open with people and talk about everything...i dont think that masturbation in general should be taboo...


----------



## bleezyg420 (Oct 2, 2008)

stoverdro said:


> yeah ive thought from both points of that with worrying that shell want to try other people eventually but hey well see. she cant even handle mine yet.lol


Im sry to break it to yea. Think long and hard about it. Give the relationship time, and it will show it. You guys are young. I thought I found the right girl many times now, and yea it hurts, but you gotta face reality. One day youll understand what Im talking about.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 2, 2008)

Were you trying to stimulate the g spot?


bleezyg420 said:


> One of my ex's thought I was the problem. Told her to relax, she wouldn't. She couldnt handle the pee feeeling, she wouldnt let it go.. Well I sure put the nail in that one once I moved on.
> What Ive learned so far. If she cant make her self come, your going to have a hard time trying.... use your tounge


Size does matter, to a point.I've had guys who were no bigger than my middle finger.It's not gonna press on the right spot in the right way.The key is to listen to the girl.ANd for the girl to listen to how you like it.Communication.


bleezyg420 said:


> damn dude, most girls outta highschool are somewhat experienced. You must like the youngins. When girls say size doenst matter, its how you use it. Its the total truth. Thats the key *its how you use it. *Then + size is just a extra bonus.


----------



## sarah22 (Oct 2, 2008)

bleezyg420 said:


> Ive beeen in so many pointless relationships its a joke, 3,3, 2,1, the all the monthly girls. I dont know if I could ever settle down. I havent met a girl perfect enough, and I doubt I ever will.


you will meet the perfect girl...but it wont be any time soon. you're still young...and dont take this the wrong way or anything...but u still have some growing up to do...i had no idea what i wanted when i was 20...just keep an eye out...im willing to bet that u marry a girl whos a "plain jane" with a gigantic heart of gold...lol


----------



## bleezyg420 (Oct 2, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Were you trying to stimulate the g spot?
> 
> Size does matter, to a point.I've had guys who were no bigger than my middle finger.It's not gonna press on the right spot in the right way.The key is to listen to the girl.ANd for the girl to listen to how you like it.Communication.


Ive never herd dongs getting that fucking short and thin. 
If your having a sexual relationship, Id sure hope you listen to each other, well to an extent. Its not a one for all, or it's never been in my situations. That would be weird.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 2, 2008)

Yeah, they exist, quite sadly.


bleezyg420 said:


> Ive never herd dongs getting that fucking short and thin.
> If your having a sexual relationship, Id sure hope you listen to each other, well to an extent. Its not a one for all, or it's never been in my situations. That would be weird.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Oct 3, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, they exist, quite sadly.


that must be a shocker. Little confused or what? hahahaaaaaaaa


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 3, 2008)

similar to masturbating with a chainsaw.


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Oct 3, 2008)

stoverdro said:


> Man its like proven that if a girl isnt mentally digging it they wont get off if they dont know how to control it. and yeah some girls spend there whole life never getting off....so at least we can get off ya know
> and i thought i was the nly person who had a girl afraid of the peeing feeling...damn riu makes solves all problems.


"The peeing feeling" generally proceeds what is commonly known as a "squirting" orgasm. Female ejaculation is one of the most satisfying and intense kinds of orgasm I've ever had the pleasure to experience. 

Female ejaculation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

When I was younger, the first time it happened, I was horrified to see the wet spot on my bed. Thinking I had wet myself while masturbating, from then until I found out what the fluid actually was, I would actually _stop_ masturbating when I felt one coming. It can be very embarrassing and cause a lot of anxiety if you don't know what's going on. 

I'm rather surprised that so many guys on here are doing well enough to get their female partners to ejaculate. I agree with Sarah that society's view on female masturbation, or better yet, it's _utter silence_ on the subject, can really fuck up the way some women are able to feel pleasure.

I learned to masturbate by watching the Playboy channel as a kid. At the time I was just mimicking what the women on screen were doing. I didn't understand that there was a _reason_ behind it till I tried it.

Imagine if my family's TV had had a channel block on it? I probably would have never figured things out! Where else is there info to find these things out for yourself? I pity children that have blocks on all their connections to information. Blocked TV's, censored book selections, Blocked internet, abstinence-only sex-ed. Where the hell can they go to have their questions answered?

Nowhere, they're left to stumble around in the dark and figure things out for themselves.


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah so if when they get that peeing fealing......they get scared...so can they have an orgasm if they dont have that feeling....


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Oct 3, 2008)

323cheezy said:


> yeah so if when they get that peeing fealing......they get scared...so can they have an orgasm if they dont have that feeling....


Yup, and happily, there are ways to avoid stimulating the areas that encourage female ejaculation. 





The g-spot is generally believed to be located on the "upper wall" of the vagina, towards her stomach. So a good position to avoid squirting would be the doggie position, or just thrusting at a downward (towards her back) angle.

I, personally, wouldn't stop stimulating those areas. Because I _really_ enjoy ejaculation now that I know I'm not wetting myself. Maybe you could just pass that info along to your partner, and she'd be able to relax. Show her some websites that are female-ejaculation positive, (not porn-sites, but educational ones) and let her see that it's a normal, healthy sign of enjoyment.


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 3, 2008)

yea she was all pissed when i told her...she said dont talk on the net about it...... i know those areas pretty well... usaully when im stimulating her g spot....is when she get the sensation..... uknow when im using my fingers and stuff.... well i kinda feel bad about talking about this .... but im just curious..... thanx for the concearn.....it seems like everytime we take it to the next level..she gets that sensation.... im workin on it tho....


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 3, 2008)

G-spot stimulation and female ejaculation [VIDEO]


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 3, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Were you trying to stimulate the g spot?
> 
> Size does matter, to a point.I've had guys who were no bigger than my middle finger.It's not gonna press on the right spot in the right way.The key is to listen to the girl.ANd for the girl to listen to how you like it.Communication.


 
REally? can we get together and practice this cominication?


----------



## bleezyg420 (Oct 3, 2008)

EarthlyPassions said:


> .
> 
> I, personally, wouldn't stop stimulating those areas. Because I _really_ enjoy ejaculation now that I know I'm not wetting myself. Maybe you could just pass that info along to your partner, and she'd be able to relax.


 Some just cant relax. How can you make a girl orgasm if she's scared of it? Or has never had it? Getts to the pee feeling and no matter what the fuck I did, no matter how hard I held her, she pushed away. WTF. Would you suggest her making her self ejaculate first? On her own? Thats what I thought could had solved this problem. She always told me I was the problem, and now that im not with her. Orgasms arnt even close to a problem with me.


----------



## sarah22 (Oct 3, 2008)

im not one for trying the whole female ejaculation thing...it kinda grosses me out to be honest. and i know it shouldnt...but i dunno...do guys think its great or gross for a girl to cum like a fountain? lol


----------



## bleezyg420 (Oct 3, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> im not one for trying the whole female ejaculation thing...it kinda grosses me out to be honest. and i know it shouldnt...but i dunno...do guys think its great or gross for a girl to cum like a fountain? lol


well do girls think its great when guys fountain off? 
I like making my girl happy, what ever it takes


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 3, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> im not one for trying the whole female ejaculation thing...it kinda grosses me out to be honest. and i know it shouldnt...but i dunno...do guys think its great or gross for a girl to cum like a fountain? lol


I like it when its not a whole lot or a 5 foot stream. I like it when its just a little bit (like in the video I posted). When those chicks on porn videos who squirts a five foot stream which amounts to a damn gallon, its actually because they filled their vaginal canal with water first.


----------



## MisterMicro (Oct 3, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> im not one for trying the whole female ejaculation thing...it kinda grosses me out to be honest. and i know it shouldnt...but i dunno...do guys think its great or gross for a girl to cum like a fountain? lol


 
let me put it this way, 

Your cum is our life water. The more, the marrier, no one on this sweet little planet will disagree, and if they do, there most lickly unconsiously a little bi curious.


----------



## sarah22 (Oct 3, 2008)

GrowSpecialist said:


> I like it when its not a whole lot or a 5 foot stream. I like it when its just a little bit (like in the video I posted). When those chicks on porn videos who squirts a five foot stream which amounts to a damn gallon, its actually because they filled their vaginal canal with water first.


really? i didnt know that! i just thought that was how much usually comes out...lol. wow...u really do learn something new everyday...haha


----------



## sarah22 (Oct 3, 2008)

so i just watched the vid...that does seem a little more, erm, natural i guess would be the word. interesting vid tho...


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 3, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> so i just watched the vid...that does seem a little more, erm, natural i guess would be the word. interesting vid tho...


Yeah the chicks in the porn videos use those enema bags to fill themselves up with water. I don't like that at all because its not natural.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 3, 2008)

multiple - yes

extremely intense - yes

I can't imagine never having an orgasim. How can these women walk around in daily life never having had one? I'd be killing people. Sexual frustration is the worst kind.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Oct 3, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> . Sexual frustration is the worst kind.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 3, 2008)

heres how it is...

everything goes dark. i hear screams. lights. no survivors.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 3, 2008)

Sure, why not!Start first, I'll be along soon.


MisterMicro said:


> REally? can we get together and practice this cominication?


And the stickiness...the terrible stickiness....


imtylerdammit said:


> heres how it is...
> 
> everything goes dark. i hear screams. lights. no survivors.


----------



## ganjarocker101 (Oct 4, 2008)

best sex iv ever had was about 3 months ago. after about 3 and a half hours i got her to cum 11 times and she made a compleate mess of the carpet. finally she said "do you mind if i give you oral for a while that was a bit to intence to handle" after she got me off she smoked a ciggarett and passed out literally 4 min later lol i on the other hand being exosted was not able to sleep for a while cause i was to happy about my preformance. the verry next day she went out and bought me my XBOX360 before i even woke up lol. great sex and good jokes along with a great partnership is the road to a great relationship.


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Oct 4, 2008)

323cheezy said:


> yea she was all pissed when i told her...she said dont talk on the net about it...... i know those areas pretty well... usaully when im stimulating her g spot....is when she get the sensation..... uknow when im using my fingers and stuff.... well i kinda feel bad about talking about this .... but im just curious..... thanx for the concearn.....it seems like everytime we take it to the next level..she gets that sensation.... im workin on it tho....


Hmm, it does seem like certain women are just inclined to have squirting orgasms, whether or not it's intentionally being brought on. I, for example, never really consciously _try_ to make it happen. It just seems to happen often when I've been masturbating for a while.


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Oct 4, 2008)

bleezyg420 said:


> Some just cant relax. How can you make a girl orgasm if she's scared of it? Or has never had it? Getts to the pee feeling and no matter what the fuck I did, no matter how hard I held her, she pushed away. WTF. Would you suggest her making her self ejaculate first? On her own? Thats what I thought could had solved this problem. She always told me I was the problem, and now that im not with her. Orgasms arnt even close to a problem with me.


There are lots of couples out there who go out and buy books and toys specifically to try and bring female ejaculation about. So in a way, you guys are WAY ahead of the game.

The only block here, as I understand it, is that the partner still relates her ejaculation with a loss of control over her bladder. Which, while being completely incorrect, would be just about anyones logical assumption.

It's understandable that she might feel embarrassed. I did too. In your whole life, what's the least grown-up thing you can do? Wet the bed. The problem, as you have gathered, was never you. It was the lack of basic information given to women about their own bodies. The censorship of the female body in any educational context traps the common women into a lot of uncertainties. They don't know why something, or if something isn't working right, so who can they blame but their partner or themselves? There is no respite, save education.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Oct 4, 2008)

I've done the female ejaculation thing, and I can say...I don't think it's as intense as a regular orgasm.For me.And I just don't like the sensation.I know, I'm weird.


EarthlyPassions said:


> There are lots of couples out there who go out and buy books and toys specifically to try and bring female ejaculation about. So in a way, you guys are WAY ahead of the game.
> 
> The only block here, as I understand it, is that the partner still relates her ejaculation with a loss of control over her bladder. Which, while being completely incorrect, would be just about anyones logical assumption.
> 
> It's understandable that she might feel embarrassed. I did too. In your whole life, what's the least grown-up thing you can do? Wet the bed. The problem, as you have gathered, was never you. It was the lack of basic information given to women about their own bodies. The censorship of the female body in any educational context traps the common women into a lot of uncertainties. They don't know why something, or if something isn't working right, so who can they blame but their partner or themselves? There is no respite, save education.


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Oct 4, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I've done the female ejaculation thing, and I can say...I don't think it's as intense as a regular orgasm.For me.And I just don't like the sensation.I know, I'm weird.


Nah, some just don't like it. There's been a couple times where I ejaculated but the orgasm itself was rather lack-luster. There's some women who ejaculate without orgasm, just stimulation of the G-spot.


----------



## KiloBit (Oct 4, 2008)

Like the horny feeling except hundreds of times more intense.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Oct 4, 2008)

EarthlyPassions said:


> There are lots of couples out there who go out and buy books and toys specifically to try and bring female ejaculation about. So in a way, you guys are WAY ahead of the game.
> 
> The only block here, as I understand it, is that the partner still relates her ejaculation with a loss of control over her bladder. Which, while being completely incorrect, would be just about anyones logical assumption.
> 
> It's understandable that she might feel embarrassed. I did too. In your whole life, what's the least grown-up thing you can do? Wet the bed. The problem, as you have gathered, was never you. It was the lack of basic information given to women about their own bodies. The censorship of the female body in any educational context traps the common women into a lot of uncertainties. They don't know why something, or if something isn't working right, so who can they blame but their partner or themselves? There is no respite, save education.


Im the one blamed, and it doent really matter. Im not with that chick anymore and she'll have to live with a part of me the rest of her life. Justt to bad shes afraid.


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 4, 2008)

EarthlyPassions said:


> Nah, some just don't like it. There's been a couple times where I ejaculated but the orgasm itself was rather lack-luster. There's some women who ejaculate without orgasm, just stimulation of the G-spot.


yeah i know for sure my chick has orgasms....for all shes been around for 3 years...and she loves it...if i dont give it to her on a normal basis....she gets fuckin pissed.... i like her so mmuch bettter after shes satisfied... then shell be like you want me to buy you some food or ganj... but stoneys right....just cause theres no ejaculation...doesnt mean theres no orgasm..... but your also right girl about demonizing sex for woman..... thats just how are society is....


----------



## imtylerdammit (Oct 4, 2008)

best sex...angry sex.

i only agree with with sometimes. no every girl can handle a dick like the next one, and sometimes angry, hard, rough, sweaty, beastly sex isnt always comfortable and sometimes painful for the chick...

but its angry sex so fuck it!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 4, 2008)

We call that the "hate fuck" around here. Yes a good hate fuck is great a couple of times a month 





imtylerdammit said:


> best sex...angry sex.
> 
> i only agree with with sometimes. no every girl can handle a dick like the next one, and sometimes angry, hard, rough, sweaty, beastly sex isnt always comfortable and sometimes painful for the chick...
> 
> but its angry sex so fuck it!


----------



## data (Oct 4, 2008)

tear it up son


----------



## sarah22 (Oct 4, 2008)

man...im so ridiculously jealous of you all right now. people who can have (reasonably) normal relationships and sex lives...i've been thinking for a while now that i never will...i just really dont think i can allow another person to be that close to me...so as long as i can live vicariously thru all of you it should be ok lol


----------



## bleezyg420 (Oct 4, 2008)

Whats so hard? Girls are horny and guys are horny.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 4, 2008)

Adult children are the problem.  It seems like there is always someone here. It's like they have a plan to keep us from gettin any. I swear if my husband and I want to get a piece we have to do it at like 2 in the morning or something. 




bleezyg420 said:


> Whats so hard? Girls are horny and guys are horny.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Oct 4, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Adult children are the problem.  It seems like there is always someone here. It's like they have a plan to keep us from gettin any. I swear if my husband and I want to get a piece we have to do it at like 2 in the morning or something.


*Kick them chillins out!* Then you could fuck all over the place. 
Thats why I plan on not having children anytime soon, nor a wife. But fuck I know what eventually happens & could happen....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 4, 2008)

It's not like they live here, it's like we have a revolving door or something. They stop in on break, or lunch, or after work to wait for their S/O to get off work. 

At least we've made progress and I haven't seen anyone elses laundry for a good month.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Oct 4, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> It's not like they live here, it's like we have a revolving door or something. They stop in on break, or lunch, or after work to wait for their S/O to get off work.
> 
> At least we've made progress and I haven't seen anyone elses laundry for a good month.


Well keep it chill, take it into the shower or somthing when ya gotta be on the dl.... The times coming. Lucky fucking bastard. Then again. I like varieties just like my ganja.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 4, 2008)

hahahahaha, sounds like ya can't shake the kids miss lol


----------



## sarah22 (Oct 4, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> It's not like they live here, it's like we have a revolving door or something. They stop in on break, or lunch, or after work to wait for their S/O to get off work.
> 
> At least we've made progress and I haven't seen anyone elses laundry for a good month.


honestly...if u want them to leave...tell them that you wanted to have sex today. if they're anything like me they will be so bugged out by the thought of their parents having sex that they will go far far away very quickly...hahahahahaha


----------



## poutineeh (Oct 4, 2008)

semen everywhere...


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Oct 4, 2008)

if only there was a layer of semen over everything we could catch the bad guys faster.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 4, 2008)

FORUM RULES:




"Be Appropriate!
There may be places where explicit, obscene or vulgar language, graphics or behavior is appropriate however Rollitup is not one of those places. Posts containing explicit, obscene or vulgar language will be removed. Similarly, posts that solicit or offer explicit or X-rated GIFs, JPEGs or similar content files will be deleted without notice! Links to Websites with adult content/images anywhere on the site will be removed. Simply put, we do not wish to be seen as supporting any site that contains adult content - adult content being defined as any material that you would not feel comfortable showing to your spouse, your teenagers, or your boss and co-workers. This represents our values and our desire to appeal to the widest possible audience not to mention keeping clear of any restrictions that our present or future advertisers might have regarding acceptable content."


----------

